

Ask HN: Burnout from filling accelerators applications? - gcatalfamo

Seriously, there is no end to it.
You finish one, 10 more are there waiting for you.
You use your time to fill them, the same time you should use to develop your product.
Countless blog posts talk about giving this duty to one founder, but in reality all founders have to contribute.<p>How do you cope with it?
======
striking
Take a break and focus on your product. Sell directly to other people via
cold-calls or networking and prove you have traction to accelerators when
people buy your product.

(also: your website is really quite pretty, but I'm still lost in terms of
what you "do." I'm glad you "leverage proximity technologies" to connect
people, but how is it applicable to my business?)

